# Power management

## addeman

I have just finished install of gentoo on my old laptop... This is a rather lengthy post, hope someone will stand it  :Smile: 

Now i'm trying to get power management working, following http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml . I have several problems with this guide, i'll list them soon. First however, my specs:

Fujitsu-Siemens S-series S4245, with some extras

PIII mobile 600 MHz (reported by x86info as Pentium III-M Coppermine)

256MB ram

18 Gig hdd

ATI Rage mobility P/M 4MB

Here is my .config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-gentoo-r8

# Sat Dec 11 19:32:51 2004

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=y

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=y

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

CONFIG_IRCOMM=y

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=y

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=y

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=y

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_I2C_I810=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=y

CONFIG_RXRPC=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Here is the scripts:

default.sh

```

#!/bin/sh

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/acpid/files/acpid-1.0.4-default.sh,v 1.1 2004/10/19 08:07:45 brix Exp $

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1/\/*/}

action=${1/*\//}

# runlevel to use in AC mode

RLVL_AC="default"

# runlevel to use in battery mode

RLVL_BATTERY="battery"

# file indicating the AC state. Verify the filename before using

AC_STATE="/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state"

# this string means running on AC

AC_ON="on-line"

# this string means running on batteries

AC_OFF="off-line"

function SwitchRunlevel() {

  

  if [[ "$(grep ${AC_OFF} ${AC_STATE})" != "" && "$(cat /var/lib/init.d/softlevel)" != "${RLVL_BATTERY}" ]]

  then

    logger "Switching to ${RLVL_BATTERY} runlevel"

    /sbin/rc ${RLVL_BATTERY}

  elif [[ "$(grep ${AC_ON} ${AC_STATE})" != "" && "$(cat /var/lib/init.d/softlevel)" != "${RLVL_AC}" ]]

  then

    logger "Switching to ${RLVL_AC} runlevel"

    /sbin/rc ${RLVL_AC}

  fi

}

case "$group" in

  battery)

    case "$action" in

      battery) 

        

        SwitchRunlevel()

        ;;

      *) 

        logger "ACPI group battery / action $action is not defined"

        ;;

    esac

    ;;

  ac_adapter)

    case "$action" in

      ac_adapter)

        

        SwitchRunlevel()

        ;;

      *)

        logger "ACPI group ac_adapter / action $action is not defined"

        ;;

    esac

    ;;

  *)

    logger "ACPI group $group / action $action is not defined"

    ;;

esac

```

pm.hda:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

  ebegin "Activating Power Management for Hard Drives"

  hdparm -q -S12 /dev/hda

  eend $?

}

stop () {

  ebegin "Deactivating Power Management for Hard Drives"

  hdparm -q -S253 /dev/hda

  eend $?

}

```

and finally the laptop-mode

```

#!/bin/bash

# start or stop laptop_mode, best run by a power management daemon when

# ac gets connected/disconnected from a laptop

#

# install as /sbin/laptop_mode

#

# Contributors to this script:   Kiko Piris

#             Bart Samwel

#             Micha Feigin

#             Andrew Morton

#             Herve Eychenne

#             Dax Kelson

#

# Original Linux 2.4 version by: Jens Axboe

#############################################################################

# Source config

if [ -f /etc/default/laptop-mode ] ; then

   # Debian

   . /etc/default/laptop-mode

elif [ -f /etc/sysconfig/laptop-mode ] ; then

   # Others

        . /etc/sysconfig/laptop-mode

fi

# Don't raise an error if the config file is incomplete

# set defaults instead:

# Maximum time, in seconds, of hard drive spindown time that you are

# confortable with. Worst case, it's possible that you could lose this

# amount of work if your battery fails you while in laptop mode.

MAX_AGE=${MAX_AGE:-'600'}

# Read-ahead, in kilobytes

READAHEAD=${READAHEAD:-'4096'}

# Shall we remount journaled fs. with appropiate commit interval? (1=yes)

DO_REMOUNTS=${DO_REMOUNTS:-'1'}

# And shall we add the "noatime" option to that as well? (1=yes)

DO_REMOUNT_NOATIME=${DO_REMOUNT_NOATIME:-'1'}

# Shall we adjust the idle timeout on a hard drive?

DO_HD=${DO_HD:-'1'}

# Adjust idle timeout on which hard drive?

HD="${HD:-'/dev/hda'}"

# spindown time for HD (hdparm -S values)

AC_HD=${AC_HD:-'244'}

BATT_HD=${BATT_HD:-'4'}

# Dirty synchronous ratio.  At this percentage of dirty pages the process which

# calls write() does its own writeback

DIRTY_RATIO=${DIRTY_RATIO:-'40'}

# cpu frequency scaling

# See Documentation/cpu-freq/user-guide.txt for more info

DO_CPU=${CPU_MANAGE:-'0'}

CPU_MAXFREQ=${CPU_MAXFREQ:-'slowest'}

#

# Allowed dirty background ratio, in percent.  Once DIRTY_RATIO has been

# exceeded, the kernel will wake pdflush which will then reduce the amount

# of dirty memory to dirty_background_ratio.  Set this nice and low, so once

# some writeout has commenced, we do a lot of it.

#

DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=${DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO:-'5'}

# kernel default dirty buffer age

DEF_AGE=${DEF_AGE:-'30'}

DEF_UPDATE=${DEF_UPDATE:-'5'}

DEF_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=${DEF_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO:-'10'}

DEF_DIRTY_RATIO=${DEF_DIRTY_RATIO:-'40'}

DEF_XFS_AGE_BUFFER=${DEF_XFS_AGE_BUFFER:-'15'}

DEF_XFS_SYNC_INTERVAL=${DEF_XFS_SYNC_INTERVAL:-'30'}

DEF_XFS_BUFD_INTERVAL=${DEF_XFS_BUFD_INTERVAL:-'1'}

# This must be adjusted manually to the value of HZ in the running kernel

# on 2.4, until the XFS people change their 2.4 external interfaces to work in

# centisecs. This can be automated, but it's a work in progress that still needs

# some fixes. On 2.6 kernels, XFS uses USER_HZ instead of HZ for external

# interfaces, and that is currently always set to 100. So you don't need to

# change this on 2.6.

XFS_HZ=${XFS_HZ:-'100'}

#############################################################################

KLEVEL="$(uname -r |

             {

          IFS='.' read a b c

          echo $a.$b

        }

)"

case "$KLEVEL" in

   "2.4"|"2.6")

      ;;

   *)

      echo "Unhandled kernel version: $KLEVEL ('uname -r' = '$(uname -r)')" >&2

      exit 1

      ;;

esac

if [ ! -e /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode ] ; then

   echo "Kernel is not patched with laptop_mode patch." >&2

   exit 1

fi

if [ ! -w /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode ] ; then

   echo "You do not have enough privileges to enable laptop_mode." >&2

   exit 1

fi

# Remove an option (the first parameter) of the form option=<number> from

# a mount options string (the rest of the parameters).

parse_mount_opts () {

   OPT="$1"

   shift

   echo ",$*," | sed      \

    -e 's/,'"$OPT"'=[0-9]*,/,/g'   \

    -e 's/,,*/,/g'         \

    -e 's/^,//'         \

    -e 's/,$//'

}

# Remove an option (the first parameter) without any arguments from

# a mount option string (the rest of the parameters).

parse_nonumber_mount_opts () {

   OPT="$1"

   shift

   echo ",$*," | sed      \

    -e 's/,'"$OPT"',/,/g'      \

    -e 's/,,*/,/g'         \

    -e 's/^,//'         \

    -e 's/,$//'

}

# Find out the state of a yes/no option (e.g. "atime"/"noatime") in

# fstab for a given filesystem, and use this state to replace the

# value of the option in another mount options string. The device

# is the first argument, the option name the second, and the default

# value the third. The remainder is the mount options string.

#

# Example:

# parse_yesno_opts_wfstab /dev/hda1 atime atime defaults,noatime

#

# If fstab contains, say, "rw" for this filesystem, then the result

# will be "defaults,atime".

parse_yesno_opts_wfstab () {

   L_DEV="$1"

   OPT="$2"

   DEF_OPT="$3"

   shift 3

   L_OPTS="$*"

   PARSEDOPTS1="$(parse_nonumber_mount_opts $OPT $L_OPTS)"

   PARSEDOPTS1="$(parse_nonumber_mount_opts no$OPT $PARSEDOPTS1)"

   # Watch for a default atime in fstab

   FSTAB_OPTS="$(awk '$1 == "'$L_DEV'" { print $4 }' /etc/fstab)"

   if echo "$FSTAB_OPTS" | grep "$OPT" > /dev/null ; then

      # option specified in fstab: extract the value and use it

      if echo "$FSTAB_OPTS" | grep "no$OPT" > /dev/null ; then

         echo "$PARSEDOPTS1,no$OPT"

      else

         # no$OPT not found -- so we must have $OPT.

         echo "$PARSEDOPTS1,$OPT"

      fi

   else

      # option not specified in fstab -- choose the default.

      echo "$PARSEDOPTS1,$DEF_OPT"

   fi

}

# Find out the state of a numbered option (e.g. "commit=NNN") in

# fstab for a given filesystem, and use this state to replace the

# value of the option in another mount options string. The device

# is the first argument, and the option name the second. The

# remainder is the mount options string in which the replacement

# must be done.

#

# Example:

# parse_mount_opts_wfstab /dev/hda1 commit defaults,commit=7

#

# If fstab contains, say, "commit=3,rw" for this filesystem, then the

# result will be "rw,commit=3".

parse_mount_opts_wfstab () {

   L_DEV="$1"

   OPT="$2"

   shift 2

   L_OPTS="$*"

   PARSEDOPTS1="$(parse_mount_opts $OPT $L_OPTS)"

   # Watch for a default commit in fstab

   FSTAB_OPTS="$(awk '$1 == "'$L_DEV'" { print $4 }' /etc/fstab)"

   if echo "$FSTAB_OPTS" | grep "$OPT=" > /dev/null ; then

      # option specified in fstab: extract the value, and use it

      echo -n "$PARSEDOPTS1,$OPT="

      echo ",$FSTAB_OPTS," | sed \

       -e 's/.*,'"$OPT"'=//'   \

       -e 's/,.*//'

   else

      # option not specified in fstab: set it to 0

      echo "$PARSEDOPTS1,$OPT=0"

   fi

}

deduce_fstype () {

   MP="$1"

   # My root filesystem unfortunately has

   # type "unknown" in /etc/mtab. If we encounter

   # "unknown", we try to get the type from fstab.

   cat /etc/fstab |

   grep -v '^#' |

   while read FSTAB_DEV FSTAB_MP FSTAB_FST FSTAB_OPTS FSTAB_DUMP FSTAB_DUMP ; do

      if [ "$FSTAB_MP" = "$MP" ]; then

         echo $FSTAB_FST

         exit 0

      fi

   done

}

if [ $DO_REMOUNT_NOATIME -eq 1 ] ; then

   NOATIME_OPT=",noatime"

fi

case "$1" in

   start)

      AGE=$((100*$MAX_AGE))

      XFS_AGE=$(($XFS_HZ*$MAX_AGE))

      echo -n "Starting laptop_mode"

      if [ -d /proc/sys/vm/pagebuf ] ; then

         # (For 2.4 and early 2.6.)

         # This only needs to be set, not reset -- it is only used when

         # laptop mode is enabled.

         echo $XFS_AGE > /proc/sys/vm/pagebuf/lm_flush_age

         echo $XFS_AGE > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/lm_sync_interval

      elif [ -f /proc/sys/fs/xfs/lm_age_buffer ] ; then

         # (A couple of early 2.6 laptop mode patches had these.)

         # The same goes for these.

         echo $XFS_AGE > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/lm_age_buffer

         echo $XFS_AGE > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/lm_sync_interval

      elif [ -f /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer ] ; then

         # (2.6.6)

         # But not for these -- they are also used in normal

         # operation.

         echo $XFS_AGE > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer

         echo $XFS_AGE > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/sync_interval

      elif [ -f /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer_centisecs ] ; then

         # (2.6.7 upwards)

         # And not for these either. These are in centisecs,

         # not USER_HZ, so we have to use $AGE, not $XFS_AGE.

         echo $AGE > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer_centisecs

         echo $AGE > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/xfssyncd_centisecs

         echo 3000 > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/xfsbufd_centisecs

      fi

      case "$KLEVEL" in

         "2.4")

            echo 1               > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode

            echo "30 500 0 0 $AGE $AGE 60 20 0"   > /proc/sys/vm/bdflush

            ;;

         "2.6")

            echo 5               > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode

            echo "$AGE"            > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs

            echo "$AGE"            > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_expire_centisecs

            echo "$DIRTY_RATIO"         > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio

            echo "$DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO"      > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio

            ;;

      esac

      if [ $DO_REMOUNTS -eq 1 ]; then

         cat /etc/mtab | while read DEV MP FST OPTS DUMP PASS ; do

            PARSEDOPTS="$(parse_mount_opts "$OPTS")"

            if [ "$FST" = 'unknown' ]; then

               FST=$(deduce_fstype $MP)

            fi

            case "$FST" in

               "ext3"|"reiserfs")

                  PARSEDOPTS="$(parse_mount_opts commit "$OPTS")"

                  mount $DEV -t $FST $MP -o remount,$PARSEDOPTS,commit=$MAX_AGE$NOATIME_OPT

                  ;;

               "xfs")

                  mount $DEV -t $FST $MP -o remount,$OPTS$NOATIME_OPT

                  ;;

            esac

            if [ -b $DEV ] ; then

               blockdev --setra $(($READAHEAD * 2)) $DEV

            fi

         done

      fi

      if [ $DO_HD -eq 1 ] ; then

         for THISHD in $HD ; do

            /sbin/hdparm -S $BATT_HD $THISHD > /dev/null 2>&1

            /sbin/hdparm -B 1 $THISHD > /dev/null 2>&1

         done

      fi

      if [ $DO_CPU -eq 1 -a -e /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq ]; then

         if [ $CPU_MAXFREQ = 'slowest' ]; then

            CPU_MAXFREQ=`cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq`

         fi

         echo $CPU_MAXFREQ > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

      fi

      echo "."

      ;;

   stop)

      U_AGE=$((100*$DEF_UPDATE))

      B_AGE=$((100*$DEF_AGE))

      echo -n "Stopping laptop_mode"

      echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode

      if [ -f /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer -a ! -f /proc/sys/fs/xfs/lm_age_buffer ] ; then

         # These need to be restored, if there are no lm_*.

         echo $(($XFS_HZ*$DEF_XFS_AGE_BUFFER))       > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer

         echo $(($XFS_HZ*$DEF_XFS_SYNC_INTERVAL))    > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/sync_interval

      elif [ -f /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer_centisecs ] ; then

         # These need to be restored as well.

         echo $((100*$DEF_XFS_AGE_BUFFER))   > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/age_buffer_centisecs

         echo $((100*$DEF_XFS_SYNC_INTERVAL))   > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/xfssyncd_centisecs

         echo $((100*$DEF_XFS_BUFD_INTERVAL))   > /proc/sys/fs/xfs/xfsbufd_centisecs

      fi

      case "$KLEVEL" in

         "2.4")

            echo "30 500 0 0 $U_AGE $B_AGE 60 20 0"   > /proc/sys/vm/bdflush

            ;;

         "2.6")

            echo "$U_AGE"            > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs

            echo "$B_AGE"            > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_expire_centisecs

            echo "$DEF_DIRTY_RATIO"         > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio

            echo "$DEF_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO"   > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio

            ;;

      esac

      if [ $DO_REMOUNTS -eq 1 ] ; then

         cat /etc/mtab | while read DEV MP FST OPTS DUMP PASS ; do

            # Reset commit and atime options to defaults.

            if [ "$FST" = 'unknown' ]; then

               FST=$(deduce_fstype $MP)

            fi

            case "$FST" in

               "ext3"|"reiserfs")

                  PARSEDOPTS="$(parse_mount_opts_wfstab $DEV commit $OPTS)"

                  PARSEDOPTS="$(parse_yesno_opts_wfstab $DEV atime atime $PARSEDOPTS)"

                  mount $DEV -t $FST $MP -o remount,$PARSEDOPTS

                  ;;

               "xfs")

                  PARSEDOPTS="$(parse_yesno_opts_wfstab $DEV atime atime $OPTS)"

                  mount $DEV -t $FST $MP -o remount,$PARSEDOPTS

                  ;;

            esac

            if [ -b $DEV ] ; then

               blockdev --setra 256 $DEV

            fi

         done

      fi

      if [ $DO_HD -eq 1 ] ; then

         for THISHD in $HD ; do

            /sbin/hdparm -S $AC_HD $THISHD > /dev/null 2>&1

            /sbin/hdparm -B 255 $THISHD > /dev/null 2>&1

         done

      fi

      if [ $DO_CPU -eq 1 -a -e /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq ]; then

         echo `cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq` > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

      fi

      echo "."

      ;;

   *)

      echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop}" 2>&1

      exit 1

      ;;

esac

exit 0

```

Poblems I've come across:

1. The /etc/acpid/default.sh script does not work properly, does not register ac_on ac_off, but does recognize lid-events. I copied it verbatim from the guide...

2. Cpu power management is not working. The manual switching is not working. I emerged cpufreq and typed the config for it. Also added it to the battery runlevel.

3.  The pm.hda script gives the failure "script not executable; skipping" when trying to add it to the battery-runlevel.

4. The laptop script fails with the same error "script not executable; skipping".

5. Cpufreq wont start if I run /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start, claims i don't have cpufreq support compiled in my kernel...

----------

## brodo

to get cpufreq running, please post the output of a more recent kernel (2.6.10-rc 3 preferred) booted with the boot parameter "cpufreq.debug=2"

----------

## addeman

Thx, i'm compiling the sources right now...

although "emerge sync" followed by "emerge gentoo-dev-sources" listed 2.6.9-r10. I went with "normal" developmentsources....

I also got the scripts working, for the pm.hda and the laptop-mode i hade to do 

```

chmod +x script

```

the acpid script somehow started to work... very strange...

regards addeman

Thx again, i'll reboot the new kernel now, i'll post the results soon

----------

## Earthwings

Found this thread by accident.

 *addeman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. The /etc/acpid/default.sh script does not work properly, does not register ac_on ac_off, but does recognize lid-events. I copied it verbatim from the guide...
> 
> 2. Cpu power management is not working. The manual switching is not working. I emerged cpufreq and typed the config for it. Also added it to the battery runlevel.
> ...

 

1. Does acpid/kernel generate events for plugging in ac? The script is replaced by a better one in the next version of the guide btw (#69734)

3., 4. Fixed in next version of guide

2., 5. solved already?

----------

## addeman

Hello Earthwings!

sorry for the late reply, i'm studying for an exam on Jan 10th...

1. Acpi-events is generated when plugging ac in and out.

3 & 4. Thats good... i'm still a linux noob, so i wasn't aware that you had to make it executable... found it in a thread about something completly different, so i gave it a try  :Wink: 

2. The manual switching works, but /proc/cpuinfo does not get updated until i reboot. 

5. Cpufreqd is not solved yet,  and brodo's tip to boot it with "cpufreq.debug=2" was not succesful. I guessed that by boot parameter he ment append to kernel options in grub, but on checking dmesg that resulted in "unknown kernel parameter" or some such...

regards addeman

----------

## brodo

 *addeman wrote:*   

> 2. The manual switching works, but /proc/cpuinfo does not get updated until i reboot. 

  Probably because you're using a SMP kernel. You're advised to either look at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuinfo_cur_freq or /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_cur_freq directly or use cpufreq-info from cpufreqtools.

 *addeman wrote:*   

> 5. Cpufreqd is not solved yet,  and brodo's tip to boot it with "cpufreq.debug=2" was not succesful. I guessed that by boot parameter he ment append to kernel options in grub, but on checking dmesg that resulted in "unknown kernel parameter" or some such...

  then you need a more recent kernel.

----------

## addeman

I'm currently running the development-sources 2.6.10-rc3 kernel. Is that a SMP kernel, whatever that is?

would this bootloader config suffice

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo Linux

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-rc3 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:1024x768-16@60 cpufreq.debug=2

```

I left out the stuff for booting M$ Win...

And the I dont remember having the mentioned file: sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuinfo_cur_freq or /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_cur_freq

I'll look it up tomorrow, now it's time to go to bed  :Sad: 

regards addeman

----------

## brodo

 *addeman wrote:*   

> I'm currently running the development-sources 2.6.10-rc3 kernel. Is that a SMP kernel, whatever that is?

 

Depends on how it is configured. Also, CONFIG_CPUFREQ_DEBUG needs to be enabled for cpufreq.debug=2 to work.

 *addeman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux
> 
> kernel /kernel-2.6.10-rc3 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:1024x768-16@60 cpufreq.debug=2
> ...

 

As long as it is on the same line as "kernel ", yes.

 *addeman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And the I dont remember having the mentioned file: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuinfo_cur_freq or /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_cur_freq
> 
> 

 

How did you change the frequency manually then?

 *addeman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll look it up tomorrow, now it's time to go to bed :(
> 
> 

 

Good night.

----------

## Earthwings

A SMP Kernel is pretty much everything that reports 

```
$ gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_SMP

CONFIG_SMP=y
```

SMP is short for symmetric multiprocessing.

----------

## addeman

i'm rebuilding the kernel now, without SMP support (don't know why i had it compiled in at all, i don't need it...). I also compiled in support for /proc/config.gz  :Wink:  Futhermore i compiled in support for cpu-freq debugging.

I'll post the results asap, thx for your help!

regards addeman

----------

## addeman

Kernel recompiled and booted... 

still there are no files under /sys/devices/sytem/cpu/cpu0

if you want me to post some output please let me know, i can arrange a webserver for lengthy output, like dmesg... 

i read the dmesg output, and everything seemed to be fine, and i could start cpufreqd manually, so i guess everything works fine now, thanks for all your help. 

Best reagards addeman

----------

